# Sigelei 213



## bjorncoetsee

*Item wanted*:

Who has or will be getting the first stock of the new Sigelei 213 and what will the price be?


----------



## Alex_123

A lot of the vendors have stock I believe. Some even out of stock already. I remember Sirvape, foggas, vapeclub having stock.


----------



## Silver

bjorncoetsee said:


> *Item wanted*:
> 
> Who has or will be getting the first stock of the new Sigelei 213 and what will the price be?



Thread moved to "who has stock"


----------



## MoeB786

@bjorncoetsee @JakesSA has in stock


----------



## bjorncoetsee

MoeB786 said:


> @bjorncoetsee @JakesSA has in stock


I just checked, the website says Out of Stock


----------



## MoeB786

@bjorncoetsee try @Vapers Corner


----------



## Vapers Corner

MoeB786 said:


> @bjorncoetsee try @Vapers Corner



Hi, we are also sold out at the moment. Expecting the Gold version this week.


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Vapers Corner said:


> Hi, we are also sold out at the moment. Expecting the Gold version this week.


Is it also carbon fibre? What is ur price on them? Also I heard about a cheaper version? What's the difference there?


----------



## Vapers Corner

bjorncoetsee said:


> Is it also carbon fibre? What is ur price on them? Also I heard about a cheaper version? What's the difference there?



Yes. Same as the gunmetal one, except gold where the gunmetal is. 

They are going for R1900. 

Not sure about he cheaper version. sorry


----------



## JakesSA

We have a shipment sitting at customs at the moment, should be here tomorrow afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

JakesSA said:


> We have a shipment sitting at customs at the moment, should be here tomorrow afternoon.


Is it the normal 213 or the fuchai?


----------



## JakesSA

The top end model, no sight of the Fuchai just yet ..


----------



## Yiannaki

JakesSA said:


> The top end model, no sight of the Fuchai just yet ..


Any difference aside from the construction?

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Yiannaki said:


> Any difference aside from the construction?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



This explains why they actually made the new version.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JakesSA

Here is the TCR calc tool from Sigelei


----------



## JakesSA

And .. they are here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoC

Out of stock already @JakesSA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoeB786

Atomix is bringing a few they are on pre order @DoC


----------



## Sir Vape

We have another batch that has just landed.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/sigelei-213w-tc-box-mod

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA

DoC said:


> Out of stock already @JakesSA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes


----------



## mc_zamo

Anyone know when the gold version will restocked?


----------



## Morne

NoonCloud will have stock again by Wednesday


----------



## Migs

These mods are just flying everywere, its unreal, I need to get myself one too LOL


----------



## Clouds4Days

Migs said:


> These mods are just flying everywere, its unreal, I need to get myself one too LOL



Dont worry bud soon there will be 100's selling on the forum clasifieds too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz

Clouds4Days said:


> Dont worry bud soon there will be 100's selling on the forum clasifieds too


You clearly don't own a 213...


----------



## wazarmoto

Power on these are in point.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Dubz said:


> You clearly don't own a 213...



Yip you right i dont. But next week the new sig will come out then the following week the new snow wolf then after that week the new wismec and after a few months (if not sooner) there will be a 213 on the classifieds

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Dubz

Clouds4Days said:


> Yip you right i dont. But next week the new sig will come out then the following week the new snow wolf then after that week the new wismec and after a few months (if not sooner) there will be a 213 on the classifieds


I get your point. This usually happens with all mods. However for me at least - this is a keeper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoC

Vape King has these in @ R2400 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

DoC said:


> Vape King has these in @ R2400
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's ridiculous pricing!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoC

Yiannaki said:


> That's ridiculous pricing!!



Yep 
All other vape shops are under 2k 
Sir vape has at R1735 
So I don't understand the pricing either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz

OMG! What is Vape King thinking? Haibo!


----------



## Yiannaki

Dubz said:


> OMG! Whats is Vape King thinking? Haibo!


Could have been a mistake or they weren't thinking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

Sorry there was a mistake.. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Yeah, that gold one is an absolute steal now at Vape King. Suddenly I feel the need for another 2 batt device!


----------



## Pixstar

Trust Daniel to do a good thorough review of the Sigelei 213...and expose it as 155w max and point out its other shortcomings...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar

Why do companies feel the need to lie about wattage power? Why do they not test TC etc before they release these mods? Why do they get away with it...?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mc_zamo

This is a real shame after just purchased a sig to find out about this... And half way through the video I thought a firmware upgrade would be released to fix these issues, only to find out there will never be a firmware upgrade


----------



## Pixstar

mc_zamo said:


> This is a real shame after just purchased a sig to find out about this... And half way through the video I thought a firmware upgrade would be released to fix these issues, only to find out there will never be a firmware upgrade


Yeah, that is what's so infuriating, the lies. Still, it's a lovely looking mod, seems nicely built too.


----------



## Deckie

The paper weights just get more expensive . I vape in power mode anyway

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> The paper weights just get more expensive . I vape in power mode anyway



Same here. Not too bothered about temp cause only use power too and one nice thing about the mod is the pre heat setting which is super awesome.
What is disappointing is the amount of watts it really produces although 155w is more than enough for me wish they would just sell it as a Sig 155 because vapers would still buy it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

Clouds4Days said:


> Same here. Not too bothered about temp cause only use power too and one nice thing about the mod is the pre heat setting which is super awesome.
> What is disappointing is the amount of watts it really produces although 155w is more than enough for me wish they would just sell it as a Sig 155 because vapers would still buy it.


Agreed 110%! Why lie about it? 155w is plenty.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deckie

Clouds4Days said:


> Same here. Not too bothered about temp cause only use power too and one nice thing about the mod is the pre heat setting which is super awesome.
> What is disappointing is the amount of watts it really produces although 155w is more than enough for me wish they would just sell it as a Sig 155 because vapers would still buy it.





Pixstar said:


> Agreed 110%! Why lie about it? 155w is plenty.


They're not all that stupid. They market what we Vapers want to hear & mostly have - the best, greatest looking mod available & we seldom do proper research & exercise no patience and buy before the verdicts out, often discovering what we really bought is far inferior to what we believed. Taking into consideration all f.....ups I'm still happy, meets my needs comfortably

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

I just want to find out something what makes a mod firmware upgradable?
Why can some mods be upgradable and others not?
I presume its something with the board but maybe some one can just help explain it better to me. Thanks


----------



## Dubz

Clouds4Days said:


> I just want to find out something what makes a mod firmware upgradable?
> Why can some mods be upgradable and others not?
> I presume its something with the board but maybe some one can just help explain it better to me. Thanks


In the video that Daniel did he explains and shows on the board why it's not upgradable.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Dubz said:


> In the video that Daniel did he explains and shows on the board why it's not upgradable.



Thanks bud i didnt watch the full video yet. Data aint cheap Hahahaha. Will check it out .


----------



## Dubz

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks bud i didnt watch the full video yet. Data aint cheap Hahahaha. Will check it out .


I added the video above - starting where he starts speaking about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

Clouds4Days said:


> I just want to find out something what makes a mod firmware upgradable?
> Why can some mods be upgradable and others not?
> I presume its something with the board but maybe some one can just help explain it better to me. Thanks


It takes both hardware and software to create an upgradeable version, both more expensive than regular devices.
Much like the difference between a write cd which is written once and the disc closed, or a re-writable cd, different physical discs, cd burner hardware and software on the pc.
If you check out @Pixstar video, Daniel shows the blank area on the board between the usb port and main ic that would have been populated with components in an upgradeable version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Oh wow. Now thats dumb. What the hell. All they needed to do was connect the usb to the board.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

Wow, this is why I wont buy something until I've checked it out. Everyones been telling me to get a sig213 for the past week. I burned my wick on the evic vt when it came out originally. This upgrade FOMO, jump in head first, tendency of vapers isnt doing the industry any good. I suppose it will take a regulated mod blowing up in someones face for people to take it seriously.


----------



## Clouds4Days

The review hasnt changed my mind about getting a 213. I still want one 
Its just informed me more of its capabilities.
And none of the sigs 213 weak points bother me in terms of how i vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar

Clouds4Days said:


> The review hasnt chamged my mind about getting a 213. I still want one
> Its just informed me more of its capabilities.
> And none of the sigs 213 weak points bother me in terms of how i vape.


Please refer to it as the 155  Yeah I think the looks make up for it. My only gripe is the blatant lies and then attempting to hide it from the public.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz

Pixstar said:


> Please refer to it as the 155  Yeah I think the looks make up for it. My only gripe is the blatant lies and then attempting to hide it from the public.


The real audacity was in requesting Daniel to take down his video because it was creating a negative aura surrounding their 213 product, can you flipping believe it?
Its about time consumers started using their "money power" as a "vote", eg I cant see Sigelei getting any of my cash if this is their business model.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

